# Anyone in St George



## kinkaid05 (Apr 9, 2010)

Looking for someone to show me the ropes in St George, hunted pheasants in ND for years but these mountains are proving difficult for me.


----------



## utahtim (Aug 29, 2012)

I have only been in the area couple of years, but willing to share what I know


----------



## kinkaid05 (Apr 9, 2010)

Sounds awesome, sent you a pm


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Well it there are no more place to hunt in st. Gorge all field are in the city limit now but if you want to hunt like quail utah hill is place to go you might find few dove out there


----------



## kinkaid05 (Apr 9, 2010)

Cool thanks for the info Richard, I figured there would be no place in st george it's self, what about up around signal point? Any bird hunting up there?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Get up in the rocky areas of Utah Hill. Some chuckars up there too.


----------



## kinkaid05 (Apr 9, 2010)

So utah hill looks like the best bet then, anyone wanna team up and head over there this weekend? I'm 28/m prior militarily my names matt.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

kinkaid05 said:


> So utah hill looks like the best bet then, anyone wanna team up and head over there this weekend? I'm 28/m prior militarily my names matt.


Still interested in going out bird hunting?


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Im not from the area but have made 4 trips down that way and hunted Utah hill. Never killed a quail on Utah hill. Hiked my arse off all day for 2 days each trip. I did see quail in the utah hill area on two of those trips. First trip at first light driving in we spotted a covey near a water source. I was hunting with my dad and had to wait *FOREVER!!!!* for him to get his stuff ready so we could put the dogs down and go after them. By the time he was ready the quail had completely vanished. I assumed they must have run up a hill out of sight and flew off not to be seen by us again. Dogs got a little birdy tracking them up a hill through some thick brush but seemed to lose the sent at the crest of the hill. Didnt see another bird on that mountain the remainder of the trip. The other was on my third trip down. I spotted some but they were on a private ranch so I just settled for a little bird watching. Ive not gotten the sense that there are really very many birds on that mountain but thats just my experience.


----------

